
92% of Cook County Covid-19 Victims Had Pre-Existing Conditions - giardini
https://wirepoints.org/wirepoints-analysis-reveals-92-percent-of-cook-county-covid-19-victims-had-pre-existing-conditions-wirepoints/
======
giardini
FTFA:

 _" \- Hypertension affected 1,070 victims, or more than 46 percent of all
deaths.

\- Diabetes impacted 973 victims, or 42 percent of the total.

\- Pulmonary[affecting the lungs] disease was part of 397 deaths, or 17
percent.

\- 215 of those deaths, about 9 percent, were accompanied by obesity or morbid
obesity.

Yet others had conditions including cancer and cardiovascular and kidney
diseases. The numbers above add up to more than 100 percent because many
victims had more than one pre-existing condition."_

------
chmaynard
Not sure what wirepoints.org is selling, but I'm not impressed by either their
analytical skills or their bios.

